# .22 mag rifles



## daddy228 (Jul 26, 2008)

looking to buy a.22 mag. i see a few that sell in the $200 to $250 range. savage and marlin are priced about the same what is the best choice in a .22mag thanks


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

As far as a choice between Marlin or Savage its like choosing between a Chevy or Ford depends on who you talk too. I like my Marlin but a friend has a Savage and even though he has the Accu-trigger we are pretty even and both guns will shoot around MOA with the right loads.

If I had enough money I would probably look into CZ's they shoot great and for the money seem to be a great deal.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I have had a Savage 93 for a lot of years now, I have the 20inch Bull Barrel and was instantly shocked with the accuracy of the gun. It will shoot MOA with Rem 33g V Tips as well as Win Sup 34 JHP. I have seen some impressive groups with cheaper ammo as well.


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

If have about $369 to spend buy a CZ 452 American. It will shoot circles around the rifles you mentioned. This comes from first hand experience. Not that the other rifles are "bad" but if you want true accuracy save your pennies and get one of these. The trigger is adjustable also. I put a Leupold rimfire on my .22 rimfire and can getdime size 5 shot groups at 50yrds. And someone with more skill than me could do better.


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

Another one to look at is the rem 597 is 22 mag. A lot of them need a little work but they come out be to very sweet shooters.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

My Ruger 77/22 is a tack driver but I did need to glass bed the action.
Remington 33 gr ammo is the best for me.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

I love my Marlin 882SSV, wouldn't trade it for anything. MOA with the 30 grain Hornadys. The trigger was not great out of the box but I hear the newer models are a ton better.


----------



## daddy228 (Jul 26, 2008)

i went to a outdoor store today, not going to name. when i told them i was looking to buy a 22mag to replace a 22Lr that was stolen they instantly tried to get me into another 22lr or 17hmr? i know that the 17 and the mag cost more to shoot but why would they try to talk me out of the mag. i have never bought a 17 or a 22mag and when narrowing down my choices for a new rimfire gun i was thinking 22mag but know dont know there claim was the 17 was a better gun than the mag and if i wanted a 22cal i should stick with the LR :help:


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Don't listen to them. The 22LR is a good gun for plinking but can't touch the WMR in terms of ballistics IMO. The 17 HMR is accurate as heck and fast but shoots such a small bullet IMO it isn't good for much more than woodchucks. I wouldn't trade my WMR for anything.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I have the Marlin 983S, laminated stock, stainless barrel/receiver, besides looking good its a tack driver. 










Some don't care for the tube magazine vs a clip, I don't mind it as its just one less thing for me to forget or lose! :lol:


----------



## daddy228 (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks for all the info and sorry for all the ?s i have. just want to get some good info from the great people here that use these guns instead of those that just sit behind the counter. dont want to offend anyone but i was not happy with the ones i talked to today. no real good info for turning me in another direction i will not be looking for a gun there again. should i be looking at the heavy barrels or is the standard fine. there is not much price diff between the two???


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

daddy228 said:


> thanks for all the info and sorry for all the ?s i have. just want to get some good info from the great people here that use these guns instead of those that just sit behind the counter. dont want to offend anyone but i was not happy with the ones i talked to today. no real good info for turning me in another direction i will not be looking for a gun there again. should i be looking at the heavy barrels or is the standard fine. there is not much price diff between the two???


I would go heavy barrel. It weighs the gun down but I think it is also helps with barrel harmonics and also helps in keeping barrel temps cool (although that isn't a huge concern with a WMR unless you do tons and tons of shooting).


----------



## steelyguy (Jan 16, 2009)

882 ssv have had 2 of them could shoot the centers out of pennys at 50 - 75 yards awsome gun no problems at all can't go wrong:coolgleam


----------



## daddy228 (Jul 26, 2008)

i can not find this gun and marlins web page does not have it. i have seen alot of info where people talk about the 882 and it being a great gun but it looks like it is no longer made. what took its place and how much can i expect to pay for it? also why would they stop making a gun that seams to be this good?


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

It was replaced by the 982 IIRC. You won't find a new 882 I don't think. I wouldn't hesitate to buy a 982. I believe this is the new version of the 882SSV

http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/22WinMagnum/982VS.asp


----------



## daddy228 (Jul 26, 2008)

yes that is a sweet looking gun, MSRP dont look to bed either. all i ever get for x-mas is visa giftcards so i will be putting them to good use the first of the week. i will post on what i go with. i have a weaver 3x9 scope that i took off my 270, will this scope work well or should i get something else? again thank you.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

Your scope should do just fine. I use a 3-9x40 as well and it works great even foe close, quick squirrels. 

I have to vote for the savage. I have the 93BVSS in 17HMR, and have no issues whatsoever after several thousand rounds and 100+ squirrels. Love the acutrigger so much, I bought another savage in .204. 
Either gun you go with, you will have great, relatively cheap fun. What will you be using it for, primarily?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

I won a Rem model 5 in 22 mag NRA edition at a Friends of NRA banquet last year. Not been shot but a nice looking piece.


----------



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

daddy228 said:


> i went to a outdoor store today, not going to name. when i told them i was looking to buy a 22mag to replace a 22Lr that was stolen they instantly tried to get me into another 22lr or 17hmr? i know that the 17 and the mag cost more to shoot but why would they try to talk me out of the mag. i have never bought a 17 or a 22mag and when narrowing down my choices for a new rimfire gun i was thinking 22mag but know dont know there claim was the 17 was a better gun than the mag and if i wanted a 22cal i should stick with the LR :help:


Do your research here and decide.
It was probably the same store that told me the 17 mach2 shoots close to 4000fps. !!! I said, no way!! not in a rim fire, he says ya. then I made him show me in the book and it was the 17rem. in center fire.
He was an older gentlemen and I assume they don't payed very much.
So don't take stock in everything they say!!


----------



## daddy228 (Jul 26, 2008)

i will use it for squirrel, rabbit, and we are getting a coyote problem on our propety in beaverton. also just some good old fun shooting with friends, most of witch all shoot .17hmr. i want the .22mag maybe its just because i want to be the odd man out shooting against what my buddies say is the best rimfire .17


----------

